# Configurador de enlaces wifi, para antenas, adaptadores, cables, que poner.



## algoig (Jun 10, 2009)

He visto que hay varios post que tratan sobre el tema de los enlaces wifi. Que adaptador es bueno, que antena es mejor interior o exterior, etc. 
Descubrí hace poco esta pagina donde hay un configurador para enlaces, que a traves de preguntas  termina por aconsejarte un determinado adaptador (usb o pci o minipci) o el tipo de antena a utilizar. No es nigun programa ni hay que registrarse ni pagar nada. Yo habia probado dos o tres de las conffiguraciones que vienen y que si que funcionan o por lo menos a mi si me funcionaron. la pagina es esta http://indalo.idoo.com/%bfque_necesito.htm y una imagen 

Espero sirva de ayuda, un saludo


----------



## martinmolina (Jul 6, 2009)

hola gente alguien me puede ayudar , tengo que conectar mi notebook a internet mediante wifi con la pc de casa en la cual tengo speedy, no tengo idea como hacerlo, en la pc de casa tengo una placa wirless instalada y no voy a comprar un router inhalambrico. Muchas gracias


----------



## martinmolina (Jul 6, 2009)

hola gente alguien me puede ayudar , tengo que conectar mi notebook a internet mediante wifi con la pc de casa en la cual tengo speedy, no tengo idea como hacerlo, en la pc de casa tengo una placa wirless instalada y no voy a comprar un router inhalambrico. Muchas gracias


----------



## algoig (Ago 1, 2009)

explicate un poco mas.


----------



## vigoc_galvez (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola martinmolina, un saludo desde el otro lado del charco ( España). La solución a tu problema no es muy complicada. Si tanto tu notebook como tu pc de sobremesa disponen de adaptadores wifi puedes crear entre ambos una LAN Ad-hoc para poder conectarlos sin necesidad de cables. 
Tienes que crear en ambos una red wifi modo ad-hoc con el mismo nombre. Tambén tendrás que crear en ambos pc´s el mismo entorno de red. O sea, que tengan el mismo nombre de grupo de trabajo.
Si las versiones de windows que tienes instaladas en ambos pc´s no dan problemas por ser diferentes solo tendrás que compartir los archivos o carpetas que quieras ver en el entorno de red.


----------



## vigoc_galvez (Ago 20, 2009)

Para compartir la conexión a internet, lo más adecuado es conectar el pc de sobremesa con la terjeta de ethernet a internet y crear un puente entre la conexión de red y el adaptador inalambrico. Esto se hace seleccionando ambas conexiones y haciendo clic con el botón derecho seleccionas conexiones de puente.


----------



## algoig (Dic 21, 2009)

totalmente de acuerdo con el compañero. saludos


----------

